# My norwegian coldblooded horse.



## Tornado (May 17, 2008)

Hi, 

Here are some pictures of my 12 year old cloldblooded horse, Tornado.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Very georgous horse! I love his coloring. Also, what do you do with him, like what type of riding?


----------



## Tornado (May 17, 2008)

mudypony said:


> Very georgous horse! I love his coloring. Also, what do you do with him, like what type of riding?


Mostly dressage, but also show jumping, mounted games and eventing. I'll post some pictures later. He is a allround horse, he likes to work, and loves new challanges!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

OMG he is so stunning!! Beautiful...I love his forelock.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow he seems like a wonderful horse. I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Gorgous pictures!


----------



## Rikke (May 17, 2008)

I've said it before, and I'll do it again; Tornado is beautiful!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

What a handsome man!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

he looks like a chincoteaque (sp?) pony


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Cute pictures, very interesting coloring.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

aawww hes beautiful


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Love the pictures!

The first one looks so nice


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He's very cute.


----------

